# Black walnut???



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Have been smoking on a 10 foot reverse flow smoker for some time now. Have 2 truck loads of cherry wood, two trucks of white oak, two trucks of red oak, and two trucks of pecan wood... My wood guy is trying to sell me 2 truck loads of black walnut. I've never used it and was wondering if anyone here would be able to tell me if it's any good?thanks in advance.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 13, 2020)

I've never tried it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 13, 2020)

By the way, welcome to SMF.


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> By the way, welcome to SMF.


Thank you. I guess I'll just use my neighbors as guinea pigs.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome Kenny,
My wood guy here sells it.  I've never used it.  I've been a woodworker for 20 years and have always been told to wear a dust mask when cutting walnut so I avoid it altogether.  
Teddy


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> Welcome Kenny,
> My wood guy here sells it.  I've never used it.  I've been a woodworker for 20 years and have always been told to wear a dust mask when cutting walnut so I avoid it altogether.
> Teddy


Around here they keep telling me it's good as long as I mix it with a different wood. Don't wanna end up poisoning anyone. I'm sure there's bound to be someone who's cooked with it...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome!

Here's some info;




__





						black walnut for smoking and grilling?
					

Hello, I am new to this site and have learned alot more about smoking and grilling from here. most of the time is trail and error on my part. i have excess to a lot of different woods for smoking and grilling. but i use a combintion of charcoal and wood. my main question is if blak walnut would...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## flagriller (Jan 13, 2020)

Not good, stick to what you are currently using.


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Appreciate it. From people saying yea and nea, Ithink I'll steer clear from the black walnut... I Have 5 kids too, don't want to take the slightest chance with it.


----------



## kruizer (Jan 13, 2020)

Black walnut is for furniture and not smoking. It will give an acrid smoke and not taste good.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve been told that black walnut is a no-go


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2020)

Also I've been told it can affect those with nut allergies . I'm not saying it's true , just what I've heard . 
I just sanded a couple walnut cutting boards ,, nasty dust .


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------

